

Response to "Thoughts on HAML" - villageidiot
http://railsnotes.com/395-response-to-thoughts-on-haml/

======
jamesjyu
My main problem with HAML is that it is another markup language to learn. And,
it's just not worth it time-wise to switch everything over (or even new
templates) over to HAML. This is especially true for cross-functional teams
that include not only coders, but designers and other people who already know
HTML very well. Adding HAML will just cause confusion.

IMO, the benefits of HAML are fringe.

~~~
physeter
You do not have to switch everything over in one step or ever. The good thing
about HAML is that you can mix HAML and ERB in a single project and everything
works just fine. If you want, you can gradually convert old ERB templates to
HAML or you can just use HAML wherever you want and leave the old ERB code as
it is. This way you can try HAML without any risks and see if you like it or
not. After the initial learning curve, HAML is really great.

